# Goth Furniture



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 7, 2020)

I was planning to get Muffy some better furnature. What items, including walls and flooring would you consider 'gothic'?

I have the gothic mirror already, and plan to give it to her when the option presents itself, but what else should I keep an eye out for?


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 7, 2020)

I don't think there is a dedicated gothic furniture set.


----------



## Rex of Elysium (Apr 7, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> I don't think there is a dedicated gothic furniture set.


I knew that. I meant things that would fit a gothic theme.


----------



## bite (Apr 7, 2020)

Throwback gothic mirror in black.


----------



## insomniak (Apr 7, 2020)

The antique set in black might be worth looking at.


----------



## Luca (Apr 7, 2020)

There's not a whole lot, unfortunately  Maybe the skull record player, or the fortune telling set with the black candle?


----------



## SuziQ (Apr 7, 2020)

If you're planning on giving her wall-paper and flooring, I don't think it works. I also was trying to give Muffy more gothic stuff and she never used the flooring I gave her.


----------



## KeatAlex (Apr 7, 2020)

Gargoyle
Fortune Telling Set
Skull Music Player
Gravestone
Dolly
Throwback Gothic Mirror


----------



## Miss Misty (Apr 7, 2020)

Some of the imperial stuff in black has a dark, intricate look that might work.


----------

